# Forza 4 Scheunen Frage



## Batze (6. Februar 2019)

Kurze Frage, wenn ich da hin fahre zu den Scheunen, momentan habe ich 6 offene, dann stehe ich da wie ein Dummerchen. Wie geht das, das man die Autos da auch bekommt?
Spiele PC, falls es da Unterschiede geben sollte? Ich fahre da immer hin, stehe davor und nichts passiert.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wenn ich da hin fahre zu den Scheunen, momentan habe ich 6 offene, dann stehe ich da wie ein Dummerchen. Wie geht das, das man die Autos da auch bekommt?
> Spiele PC, falls es da Unterschiede geben sollte? Ich fahre da immer hin, stehe davor und nichts passiert.



Also, normalerweise sollte automatisch eine Cutscene kommen, wie die Scheune geöffnet wird. Bist Du GANZ sicher bei der richtigen Scheune? Die wird dann, sobald du in der nähe bist, eindeutig auf der Map markiert, und dann muss man nahe an sie ranfahren.  

Und die "Quest" ist auch vorher schon freigeschaltet gewesen? Du kannst nicht einfach schon mal hinfahren, bevor nicht ein "Gerücht" über einen Scheunenfund kundgegeben wurde und der Bereich, in der die Scheune ist, lila umkreist ist - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Scheunen überhaupt schon da sind, bevor de Quest startet.


----------

